# Stjørdalselva: beste Zeiten für obere Strecken?



## Karstein (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Wim, hallo Stjørdalsangler!

Ich knobele gerade, ob Weibchen und ich nicht 2006 ein verlängertes Wochenende oder eine Woche an diesem herrlichen Fluss verbringen können. Bin da auch schon auf ein paar private Beats oberhalb Hegra Richtung Flornes gestoßen.

Fraaage: setzt die Saison an der oberen Strecke genauso früh im Juni ein oder dauert der Aufstieg etwas länger? (so weit ist´s für die Lachse ja nicht hinauf)

Oder ist der Abschnitt der Jagd- und Angelclubs Stjørdal bzw. die Hegra-Tankstellen-Karte ohnehin besser? |kopfkrat 

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## vaaberg (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stjørdalselva: beste Zeiten für obere Strecken?*

Hi Karsten,

also als meine Flügel noch in Ordnung waren und  die Zweihand richtig bewegt werden konnte, war ich mehrere Jahre im Juni für 1 Woche dort.  Ich kenne die jetzigen Pachtverhältnisse nicht, damals hatte M.Raguse einen Teil und der JFF Stördal den Rest bis zur Mündung. Die Fischerei war gut und vor allem Preiswert. Allerdings gab es eine Regelung für Gäste und eine für Member. Nimm aber immer nur Tageskarten. Grund: Bei plötzlichen Regenfällen ín den Bergen Richtung Östersund kommt anschliessend eine richtige gelbe Brühe runter und Du kannst die Fischrei vergessen. Auch standen dann schnell die  Büsche im Wasser und nix ging mehr.Allerdings hast Du auch noch Ausweichmöglichkeiten in den Seitenbächen. Gewohnt haben wir immer auf dem Campingplatz des JFF(mit Wohnwagen)in Midtkil, die haben auch Hütten. Ich war jedenfalls zufrieden, allerdings hatte ich nur Erfolg mit Fliege. Aber blinkern geht auch,über Wurmangelei weigere ich mich zu sprechen. Tagsüber habe ich nix gefangen, immer nur nachts, wobei man  auf die Gezeiten achten sollte. Ich hatte auch das Vergnügen und das Glück, das mich eine Monster - MEFO gefordert hat(fast 8kg), kommt aber zu der Jahreszeit selten vor.
Kannst Dich mal melden wenn noch Info-Bedarf ist.

Gruß Vaaberg


----------



## Karstein (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stjørdalselva: beste Zeiten für obere Strecken?*

Hei Vaaberg,

vielen Dank für Deine Erfahrungen, spitze! #6

Das mit den Wasserverhältnissen konnte ich 1993 auch leibhaftig miterleben, bei tagelangem Regen war der Fluss kaum befischbar, so reißend wurde er. Gottlob nicht allzu sehr eingetrübt, und so konnte ich meinen first-ever Lachs dort kurz vor Hegra fangen.

Ich bin über ein paar Privatbeats von Einheimischen gestolpert, solche Abschnitte von rund 200-300 Metern, an denen immer bis zu vier Ruten fischen dürfen. Sind wahrscheinlich die Bereiche, die auch bei der JFF-Karte mit Fischverbot mit dieser Lizenz ausgewiesen sind. Inklusive Unterkunft und Lizenzen sind die gar nicht mal so teuer.

In Midtkil hatten wir damals auch die Tageskarten gekauft. Mir fielen gleich die netten hytter auf dem Campingplatz auf - wäre auch eine Alternative als Unterkunft. Muss noch mal nach dem Campingplatz googlen, auf der Page war ich schon mal.

Was meinst Du zur besten Zeit? Auch den gesamten Juni über, oder?

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## vaaberg (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Stjørdalselva: beste Zeiten für obere Strecken?*

Hi Karsten, das sich da was verändert hat, will ich wohl glauben. Da gibt es ja immer Leute die wollen ne schnelle Mark machen. Dann werden eben die Pachtverträge mit dem JFF nicht erneuert und schon hat man eine Gelddruckmaschine. Meinen sie.
Ja, Karsten ich kenn es nicht anders, so früh wie möglich im Juni sollte man da rangehen. Ich sehe das jetzt auch bei meinen Bekannten die im Namsenfjord Netzlizenzen haben. Die ersten Wochen sind immer die besten. Und zuerst sind immer die gro0en Fische da.

Gruß Vaaberg


----------

